# Favorite movie fight scene?



## Flatlander (Jun 26, 2004)

What's your favorite movie fight scene?  Mine is from Return of The Dragon when Bruce and Chuck do it up.  I love when the cat yowls to start it off.  That's hilarious!


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> What's your favorite movie fight scene? Mine is from Return of The Dragon when Bruce and Chuck do it up. I love when the cat yowls to start it off. That's hilarious!


Yup that is my favorite one too. Also the Benny Urquidez vs. Jackie Chan in Wheels On Meals.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

I also love Seagal's opening dojo scene in Above The Law.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2004)

I have several favorites. 
1 (and all time fav.) Enter the Dragon with Lee squaring off against Wahl and those one punch knock-downs where Wahl doesn't even time time to think of reacting. 
2. The Fight scene in Akira Kurasawa's "Red Beard". 
3. Return Of The Dragon with Lee and Norris. Has anyone seen the version where Norris *BEATS* Lee? I have, a very long time ago.  But of course the winning (Lee) version is always a better ending. 
4. Game Of Death where Little Dragon against Tall Lanky Kareem. The size differences between the two is just something to see.
5. The super-speedy sword fight scene of Blade against Deacon Frost.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 26, 2004)

I think one of my favorites is Jackie Chan in "Who Am I" up on the roof of the building, fighting those two guys. That was awesome!

My all time favorite may just be the first fight scene in Crouching Tiger, when Michele and Zang are fighting and it shows the yielding and footwork! That was awesome...I'm not talking about the flying part.

7sm


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 26, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I have several favorites.
> 1 (and all time fav.) Enter the Dragon with Lee squaring off against Wahl and those one punch knock-downs where Wahl doesn't even time time to think of reacting.
> 2. The Fight scene in Akira Kurasawa's "Red Beard".
> 3. Return Of The Dragon with Lee and Norris. Has anyone seen the version where Norris *BEATS* Lee? I have, a very long time ago. But of course the winning (Lee) version is always a better ending.
> ...


1.  Yeah, that was super cool.
2.  Didn't see it. Should I?
3.  Didn't know there was one.  Is there reeally?  SHHHH, don't tell everyone.
4.  Yeah, Bruce could kick pretty high eh?
5.  Forgot about Blade.  Snipes rules.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2004)

*Any* movie made by Akira Kurasawa is definitely worth seeing.. but then I'm being totally biased because I happen to think Kurasawa is one of *the* greatest directors/film-makers of all time..ever.
But this is evolving into a whole other thread. 
t'was not my intentions... many pardons requested :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 27, 2004)

Rocky II :asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 27, 2004)

Jackie Chan vs Master Kim at the end of 'The Young Warrior', in the full uncut version it's about 20 mins long! Very exciting 

Ian.


----------



## Andi (Jun 27, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I think one of my favorites is Jackie Chan in "Who Am I" up on the roof of the building, fighting those two guys. That was awesome!


Love that.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Jun 27, 2004)

In "Hero" (the Chinese movie, not the Dustin Hoffman one) when Nameless was fighting Sky. A lot of wire-fu, but a very, very well done spear vs. sword scene.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> Jackie Chan vs Master Kim at the end of 'The Young Warrior', in the full uncut version it's about 20 mins long! Very exciting
> 
> Ian.


Are you talking about The Young Master where Jackie fights Wang Ing Shik?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 27, 2004)

The Perfect Weapon, where Jeff Speakman takes on the thugs in the alley.  Short, but _sweet._
The schoolroom fight in Jet Li's Fist of Legend was good too.


----------



## Elizium (Jun 27, 2004)

Favourite fight scene(s) involving gun play... Desperado in the bar and The Crow on the table with all the bad guys getting shot.


Unarmed... Matrix where Neo is getting trained. Another is a music video from a pair of classical musicians called Bond to the tune of Danse Macabre. It has two guys doing MA in a room. If you see it just for the fighting alone, it's well worth watching.


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> The Perfect Weapon, where Jeff Speakman takes on the thugs in the alley. Short, but _sweet._
> The schoolroom fight in Jet Li's Fist of Legend was good too.


Ye I love Jet Li's Fist Of Legend. My favorite fight scene in The Perfect Weapon was when Jeff went and challenged the Tae Kwon Do practicioners.


----------



## Chronuss (Jun 27, 2004)

yeah, in the TKD gym where Jeff goes ape on the three TKD guys and swats the one around fifty-four times is _priceless_.  another goodie is in Street Knight where he uses the crescent wrenches like rattan.  ow.


----------



## Chrono (Jun 27, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> *Any* movie made by Akira Kurasawa is definitely worth seeing.. but then I'm being totally biased because I happen to think Kurasawa is one of *the* greatest directors/film-makers of all time..ever.


 I can say I agree with you. I just my first movie from him, "Seven Samurai". Toshiro Mifune is awsome!

 Jon


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah, in the TKD gym where Jeff goes ape on the three TKD guys and swats the one around fifty-four times is _priceless_. another goodie is in Street Knight where he uses the crescent wrenches like rattan. ow.


I loved that scene in Street Knight, Street Knight is my favorite Speakman film.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 27, 2004)

The first 30 min. of Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 27, 2004)

Hmm, off the top of my head?

Jet Li fighting the cops in "The One" in the parking garage.

Maybe Yoda vs Count Dooku.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 28, 2004)

In no particular order...

1. pretty much any of Seagal's fights, especially the one's in The Glimmer Man, and Hard to Kill

2. Jeff Speakman, need I say more (y'all already covered my favorites)

3. The "deathmatch" at the end of Tiger Claws III

4. Kiss Of The Dragon where Jet Li takes on a whole room full of black-belts (possible, no.  Entertaining, definately)

5. The 20 minute (at least it seemed that long ) fight in the club in Kill Bill I


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 28, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Are you talking about The Young Master where Jackie fights Wang Ing Shik?



Sorry, yes, I don't know where 'Warrior' came from!

Ian.


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 28, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> The first 30 min. of Saving Private Ryan


Awesome.  This had me completely transfixed.  That was the last movie that made my eyes watery, and I could only watch it once.  That was all I needed.


----------



## Chrono (Jun 28, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> 1. pretty much any of Seagal's fights, especially the one's in The Glimmer Man, and Hard to Kill
> 
> 4. Kiss Of The Dragon where Jet Li takes on a whole room full of black-belts (possible, no.  Entertaining, definately)


 I think Seagal's best was in his latest, "Out For A Kill".

 That scene totally ruled! It was defenitely the most entertaining one of the whole movie. 

 Jon


----------



## Tgace (Jun 28, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Awesome. This had me completely transfixed. That was the last movie that made my eyes watery, and I could only watch it once. That was all I needed.


Makes you look at those old timers in the VFW hats a whole different way dosent it?


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 28, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> The Perfect Weapon, where Jeff Speakman takes on the thugs in the alley.  Short, but _sweet._



But isn't that the way it is supose to be?  I agree with you.  Except I don't like the high kick.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 28, 2004)

Not a fighting movie but how about the first 20 mins of Executive Decesion where Steven Segal dies?  I think that is great.  I'm not a SS fan personally.  

Respectfully


----------



## Chronuss (Jun 28, 2004)

personally, I think Van Damme's best movie was Kickboxer 2...hehe.


----------



## Chrono (Jun 28, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> personally, I think Van Damme's best movie was Kickboxer 2...hehe.


 Dude, the first one ruled! I believe it was my first Van Damme film. Better than Bloodsport. And speaking of that, the second was the best. I never did get into the fourth one. There was a fourth, right?

 Jon


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jun 28, 2004)

my top three are:

Kiss of the Dragon: Jet li fights the small twin at the end of the movie. two very good martial artist going at it! the untrained eye would have thought it was unchoreographed.

The Transporter: the last fight scene of the movie. thats all i can explain for now. it always the small movies that have the best fight scenes.

Game of death (the lost film version): where bruce fights through every level. the fight scenes are amazing!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 29, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> The Transporter: the last fight scene of the movie. thats all i can explain for now. it always the small movies that have the best fight scenes.


I forgot about the Transporter...it has a couple of really good fights.



			
				Chrono said:
			
		

> I think Seagal's best was in his latest, "Out For A Kill".
> 
> That scene totally ruled! It was defenitely the most entertaining one of the whole movie.


 Which one? I hope you're not referring to the one in the barbershop...that was about the dumbest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Marginal (Jun 29, 2004)

The fight between the master of the Japanese Dojo (The uncle, not the jug eared guy) and Jet Li in Fist of Legend. Remember watching that the first time, and being amazed by how long it lasts. It's like the alley fight in They Live. 

The ending of Drunken Master 2 rocked too. So many kicks. The rooftop fight on Who Am I? ranks along side that one. Kicky = good. 

Chow Yun Fat beating that little girl with a stick in Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon was good too.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jun 29, 2004)

My current favorite is  "the Hunted" and it's knife fighting scenes.

Jeff


----------



## Chrono (Jun 29, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Which one? I hope you're not referring to the one in the barbershop...that was about the dumbest thing I've ever seen.


 Sorry, I was referring to the scene in Kiss of the Dragon when Jet Li takes on the black belts. I knew I should have been more specific when changing topics like that.


----------



## Chronuss (Jun 29, 2004)

I forgot about The Transporter...the small blonde-haired guy from Kiss of The Dragon plays another small blonde-haired guy in the Transporter (go figure).  he's the bad guy in the bus garage throwing the extremely tight kicks between the two parked busses.

I still hold true that Kickboxer 2 was VD's best.


----------



## Chrono (Jun 29, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I still hold true that Kickboxer 2 was VD's best.


 I'm confused. I thought that the second one introduced the other brother and Van Damme's and the brother from the first movie were both killed. I must be thinking about the third one.


----------



## Chronuss (Jun 29, 2004)

no...no confusion...VD's character dies in the first ten minutes...hell, maybe it's quicker than that.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Chrono (Jun 29, 2004)

Good. I thought I was going senile or something.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 30, 2004)

Chrono said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was referring to the scene in Kiss of the Dragon when Jet Li takes on the black belts. I knew I should have been more specific when changing topics like that.


No worries, just trying to clarify.


----------



## Chrono (Jun 30, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> no...no confusion...VD's character dies in the first ten minutes...hell, maybe it's quicker than that.


 I think I get it now when you said it was his best. :uhyeah:



			
				kenpotex said:
			
		

> No worries, just trying to clarify.


 Good, I don't want to get in bad here since I'm new.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jun 30, 2004)

Queen Latifah beats up the cardio-kickboxer in "Bringing Down The House."


----------



## Chrono (Jun 30, 2004)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> Queen Latifah beats up the cardio-kickboxer in "Bringing Down The House."


 Just shows you how effective Tae Bo really is.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jul 1, 2004)

Chrono said:
			
		

> Just shows you how effective Tae Bo really is.


Do they really promote Tae Bo as "self-defense"?


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

I love the fight scene between Jackie Chan and Benny Uquidez "The rematch" in DRAGONS FOREVER. One of my all time favorite martial arts fight scenes.


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 1, 2004)

Hmmmm... Favorite fight scenes:

-The first fight scene in "Blade" where he breaks up the rave.

-Bruce Leroy vs. the Shogun of Harlem at the end of "The Last Dragon"

- Most of the fight scenes in Mortal Kombat I, excluding anything with Johnny Cage or Sonya. 

-Last scene with the Capoeira demonstration in the school in "Only the Strong"


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 1, 2004)

damn, I forgot about Wesley.  the Blood Rave was really good scene.  the opening fights of him running down the hallway and kicking the arses of the three vamps in Blade 2 was extremely nice...but I guess I'm being impartial cause there's an EPAK tech. in it.


----------



## Chrono (Jul 1, 2004)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> Do they really promote Tae Bo as "self-defense"?


 Isn't that what she said she did in the movie while they were fighting?


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

Chrono said:
			
		

> Isn't that what she said she did in the movie while they were fighting?


I really think that was just for comedy though.


----------



## Seig (Jul 1, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> I also love Seagal's opening dojo scene in Above The Law.


Segal's best movie was Executive Decision.....


----------



## Seig (Jul 1, 2004)

I cannot believe that no one mentioned the park scene in Billy Jack.....

Mark Dacascos was great in Brotherhood of the Wolf
Dolph Lundgren in Showdown in Little Tokyo
The final sword fight in the orignal Highlander
I enjoyed the stick fight in Rambo 3
there are many more......


----------



## OULobo (Jul 2, 2004)

Since you guys have named most of the good ones, I'll try some unconventional ones that aren't named. 
-The last fight scene in Drive. Little bit, WuShu, little bit FMA and a lot of style. 
-I loved some of the gun fight scenes from Way of the Gun. 
-The alley scene from Big Trouble in Little China. Kukris and big hats. 
-The pen fight in Bourne Identity. All hail Guru Dan.
-Trapping sequence in Rapid Fire
-The hit in the hotel by DeNiro in Heat. Too smooth, but then again he IS Bobby DeNiro. 
-The fire scene in Iron Monkey. Wirey but fun. 
-The final scene from Thundering Mantis, Mantis drinks blood out of the arm he ripped off the bad guy. 
-Riddick vs aliens in Pitch Black
-Samurai Jack vs Aku's spider/beetle robots in begging of 1st season. 
-The viking duel in 13th Warrior. 
-Christo's fight in Desperado
-Cusak and the Jet in Grosse Point Blank
-Skeleton hands vs Ashe in the graveyard in Army of Darkness
-Bob Barker vs Adam Sandler in Happy Gilmore
-Seige of Minas-Tirith in ROTK.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 2, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Segal's best movie was Executive Decision.....


I see you are not a Seagal fan..


----------



## Blindside (Jul 2, 2004)

Unarmed:
Fist of Legend: the fight between Funakoshi Fumio and Chan Zhen ( Jet Li) 

Swordplay:
The saber duel from The Duellists (wonderful movie, BTW)
Also the 70's Three/Four Musketeers  

Gunplay:
Way of the Gun particularly the last scene with the all the one handed reloading


----------



## Chrono (Jul 2, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Fist of Legend: the fight between Funakoshi Fumio and Chan Zhen ( Jet Li)


 All of the fighting scenes in that movie were top notch. My favorite is the first one, while Chan Zhen is in the school in Japan.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jul 2, 2004)

SEIG - you beat me to it!  The fight scene in the park; Billy Jack whipping on rednecks - I will always remember that as the movie that got me interested in MA.  

I really enjoyed Jeff Speakman in THE PERFECT WEAPON.  It made it even better meeting him at his camp two years ago.

Salute.........:ultracool


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 3, 2004)

some more good ones:

-the swordfight in Captain Blood (old, old Errol Flynn movie)
-The Last Man Standing; several good "shoot-em-up's" in that one.
-Braveheart, need I say more?
-Open Range ("are you the one who shot our friend? yeah, BANG")


----------



## Seig (Jul 3, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> I see you are not a Seagal fan..


As a martial artist, I respect his knowledge and ability; as an actor, I have enjoyed many of his movies; but as a human being he is a complete and total disgrace to the human race.


----------



## Seig (Jul 3, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Unarmed:
> Fist of Legend: the fight between Funakoshi Fumio and Chan Zhen ( Jet Li)
> 
> Swordplay:
> ...


Have you seen the Musketeer? The fights and sword work in are fantatsic.


----------



## Seig (Jul 3, 2004)

Ronin Moose said:
			
		

> SEIG - you beat me to it! The fight scene in the park; Billy Jack whipping on rednecks - I will always remember that as the movie that got me interested in MA.
> 
> I really enjoyed Jeff Speakman in THE PERFECT WEAPON. It made it even better meeting him at his camp two years ago.
> 
> Salute.........:ultracool


Billy Jack was the beginning for me too, I was three......


----------



## Blindside (Jul 3, 2004)

> Have you seen the Musketeer? The fights and sword work in are fantatsic.



Too much wire work for me, I like my fights semi-realistic.  Fist of Legend may be my favorite martial art movie, but I hate the "Once Upon a Time" series of movies.  

Lamont


----------



## Chrono (Jul 3, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Have you seen the Musketeer? The fights and sword work in are fantatsic.


 La Femme Musketeer was even better. I don't know how many of you get the Hallmark Channel, but if you do, I strongly suggest you check it out when it comes on again.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 3, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> As a martial artist, I respect his knowledge and ability; as an actor, I have enjoyed many of his movies; *but as a human being he is a complete and total disgrace to the human race.*


Why is that?


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 4, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> -Samurai Jack vs Aku's spider/beetle robots in begging of 1st season.


my fav. episode of Samurai Jack has to be where he meets the Shaolin Monks and demonstrates the Water Beetle techniche.    :uhyeah:


----------



## OULobo (Jul 5, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> my fav. episode of Samurai Jack has to be where he meets the Shaolin Monks and demonstrates the Water Beetle techniche.    :uhyeah:



My favorite is the "Jump Good" one where he teaches the monkeys to fight, but I also love the story of how the gods first vanquished Aku and the first episode where he learns all the different arts from all the different masters on his worldly journeys.


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2004)

Chrono said:
			
		

> La Femme Musketeer was even better. I don't know how many of you get the Hallmark Channel, but if you do, I strongly suggest you check it out when it comes on again.


That was a good movie, Tess and I really enjoyed it. I did not think the fight scenes were that spectacular though.


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Why is that?


Well for starters, he used to beat the hell out of his first wife. His second wife, Kelley LeBrock, divorced him for it as well.


----------



## Chrono (Jul 5, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> That was a good movie, Tess and I really enjoyed it. I did not think the fight scenes were that spectacular though.


 Indeed, it was a good movie. The sword fights probably weren't spectacular, but they were better than I had expected from the Hallmark Channel.


----------



## Seig (Jul 6, 2004)

Tess and I really enjoyed it, it came on right after King Solomon's Mines, another surprise from the Hallmark Channel


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 7, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Tess and I really enjoyed it, it came on right after King Solomon's Mines, another surprise from the Hallmark Channel


The one with Stewart Granger?  If so, great movie.


----------



## Seig (Jul 8, 2004)

Actually, Allan Quartermain was played by Patrick Swayze.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 8, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Actually, Allan Quartermain was played by Patrick Swayze.


Oh okay, I haven't seen that version.  The one I referred to is an old movie.


----------



## Enson (Jul 8, 2004)

i like the last fight scene on romeo must die. when he shatters the spine. also the knife scene on under siege. ah heck i for the most part like them all.


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 8, 2004)

My favorite movie fight scene is from the movie: EL CID (1961) starring Charleston Heston, where Heston must fight the opposing king's champion in an arena, c. 1400s, for total control of mid-Spain.

After Heston is knocked off his horse during a joust, he gets clobbered by the champion with a chain mace, but is saved by his armor.  The knight gets knocked off his horse by Heston, and Heston defends himself against a brutal attack with a broadsword.  

Getting his shield knocked out of his hands, and looking a bit ragged and on the verge of defeat, Heston picks up and defends himself with the wooden saddle off the dead horse, blocking some incredibly savage blows from his opponents broadsword, which reduces the size of the wooden saddle bit by bit with each blow.

Heston eventually wins the battle by killing the king's champion with an axe.  What a gritty and realistic battle scene.  I bet Charleston Heston picked up a few bruises on this one.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2004)

Brotherhood of The Wolf: Anybody remember the incredible fight scene the first five minutes into the film? umm did anybody see it? (lol)


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 8, 2004)

Marc Dacascos always has extremely well choreographed fight scenes in any movie he does. Brotherhood of The Wolf was one of the better movies he's been in.


----------



## Chrono (Jul 8, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Brotherhood of The Wolf: Anybody remember the incredible fight scene the first five minutes into the film? umm did anybody see it? (lol)


 I saw a bit of it when it first came out here. Was that the scene where he was fighting with the staff?


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 9, 2004)

Kevin Walker said:
			
		

> My favorite movie fight scene is from the movie: EL CID (1961) starring Charleston Heston, where Heston must fight the opposing king's champion in an arena, c. 1400s, for total control of mid-Spain.


That's a great fight, good movie as well


			
				Kevin Walker said:
			
		

> Heston eventually wins the battle by killing the king's champion with an axe.


 Actually, he killed him with one of the big "two-handed" swords.  Remember, they put one on each side of the arena before the fight started.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 10, 2004)

Chrono said:
			
		

> I saw a bit of it when it first came out here. Was that the scene where he was fighting with the staff?


Yup. What made this scene so incredible for me was that it seemed anachronoistic <sic> in that here we are seeing Colonial aged folks and this guy is doing Martial Arts on the thugs and you're like yeah buddy the thugs don't even know how to react to such a fighting style.  But later I realized ok, the "wolf-hunter" was traveling around the world and met up with this easterner and thus...
Still way cool, could've used a bit more scenes with that guy.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 13, 2004)

I can't remember the name of the movie, but its one with Jackie Chan.
I liked it when he jumped and slid his body horizontally through an opening in a iron barred door.  I guess he had a hard time from watching the out takes. I guess that stems from me not being able to get my other leg up too much in my flying side kick.   TW

This is a shameless post, since it will make it 400.


----------



## Chokemaster (Apr 18, 2005)

1.Nunchaku fight scene in Enter the Dragon
2. Final knife-fighting scene in The Hunted between Benecio Del Torro and Tommy Lee Jones, choreographed by Tuhon Raphael Kayanan and Tuhon Tom Kier(Sayoc Kali)
3.Fists of Legend..the whole movie
4.The first Kickboxer
5.Pool hall fight scene in Out For Justice(Steven Segal)
6.Jake LaMotta beating on his brother in Raging Bull  J/K


----------



## relytjj (Apr 18, 2005)

Since Chokemaster resurrected this...

 The scene in The Last Samurai where cruise gets surrounded by the five guys in the street with swords and kills them all. Great scene.


----------



## foolbae1228 (Apr 18, 2005)

I have two favorites, the better of the two is with Jet Li in Kiss of the Dragon, in the scene where he walks into the room full of black belts with batons, and he kicks the sh^t out of them. 

The other scene is from the Bourne Identity, where he fights off the guards in the bank. I like the Bourne series because they are so realistic, and unlike Bond, doesn't use any toys or trinkets.

Farang-

Ryan


----------



## foolbae1228 (Apr 18, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I can't remember the name of the movie, but its one with Jackie Chan.
> I liked it when he jumped and slid his body horizontally through an opening in a iron barred door. I guess he had a hard time from watching the out takes. I guess that stems from me not being able to get my other leg up too much in my flying side kick.  TW
> 
> This is a shameless post, since it will make it 400.


That was Rush Hour II. Some of those bloopers in that scene were hysterical.

Farang-
Ryan


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 18, 2005)

1. Park scene in Billy Jack-- "I'm gonna take my right foot and wop you on that side of your face."

2. Lee and Norris in Return of the Dragon 

3. Ed Parker and Bong Soo Han in To Kill the Golden Goose 

Can't help it, guess I'm old school.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 18, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> What's your favorite movie fight scene? Mine is from Return of The Dragon when Bruce and Chuck do it up. I love when the cat yowls to start it off. That's hilarious!


I like the fight in the restaurant in Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon.

Oh and there's a great knife fight in the cop action/drama called Stiletto Dance.  

The best fight scene I ever HEARD was in the beginning of Weird Al's movie UHF.  :lol:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 18, 2005)

_Some of those bloopers in that scene were hysterical._

I'll admit my favorite was when some guy goes flying out a window to the ground and Chris Rock and Jackie Chan watch him and then Rock says "well, I guess he won't be in Rush Hour III"


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2005)

The "I'm not left-handed either" swordfight in The Princess Bride!


----------



## Kenpodoc (Apr 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> The "I'm not left-handed either" swordfight in The Princess Bride!


Great line from a great movie. :asian: 

Jeff


----------



## bignick (Apr 18, 2005)

Anything from Ong Bak...


----------



## bignick (Apr 18, 2005)

Also, I can't believe the great fight scenes that have been overlooked from Kung Pow....

By the way....they are making a sequel of Kung Pow, just in case you hadn't gotten enough the first time...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2005)

I liked Kung Pow! Is the sequel based on another cheap movie being redubbed etc.?


----------



## bignick (Apr 18, 2005)

You better believe it....Steve Oedekerk is currently in the process of searching for films to recut into the new movie....more info here


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2005)

Too cool.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 18, 2005)

Favorite fight scene...has to be the food fight in Animal House!  _Guess what I am now? :uhyeah: _


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2005)

the flying gulitine when they fought on the bambo. what balance and great camera angles


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> The "I'm not left-handed either" swordfight in The Princess Bride!



I love that movie and that scene 

I also like some recent fight scenes in Sin City, just some nice smashing going on nothign too fancy in some of the scenes, while in others, the technicla and fancy was there as well , but I liked the basic and simple.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2005)

Mickey Rourke was really something in Sin City, but the fight scenes didn't do too much for me.

Hey, how about Doc Ock's fights in Spider-Man 2?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Mickey Rourke was really something in Sin City, but the fight scenes didn't do too much for me.
> 
> Hey, how about Doc Ock's fights in Spider-Man 2?




Well I liked the simple fact of a simple finger in the eye got the guy to back up and move out of the way. Also a simple use of a wall to assist you in a fight.

Simple things for simple people 

I did like Spider Man 2 also :~)


----------



## Elizium (Apr 20, 2005)

Chronicles of Riddick.

The one in the jail where he kills the man with the tea cup, then says to the rest "Toothpick".  Or atthe beginning with the guards in the darkened room, takes them all out and calmly looks at the last one holding his friend with a knife to his throat.  New pants please :supcool:


----------



## kid (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok those are good but how about :

Far and Away - Tom Cruise bare knuckle boxing

Rob roy - The last sword fight of the movie

Conan the barbarian - When they raid the second temple to save the princess

Fight Club - Edward Norton beating himself up infront of his boss

X-Men 2 - Wolverine vs. the finger nail chick

but hands down winner of the best fight scene is in

southpark - The cripple fight episode


----------



## bignick (Apr 20, 2005)

Man, I still gotta vote Ong Bak...no wire work, no computer graphics....just some good old acrobatics and butt-kicking...

Also, what about Michealango using the sausage as nunchaku in one of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle movies?   Can't beat enviromental training....


----------



## The Kai (Apr 20, 2005)

Benny the Jet Vs. Jackie Chan in Meals on Wheels


James Ryan in Killand Kill again-He does stop the secret desert Nazis from stealing the formula top turn the ordinary potato into the ultimate fuel source


----------



## kid (Apr 30, 2005)

my vote would still go to south park cripple fight.  They are cut and made out of construction paper.  Timmy vs Jimmy classic in season 5.  Check it out.



kid


----------



## Ender (Apr 30, 2005)

No mention of any of the Star Wars movies?

Darth Maul vs Qui Gon?
Yoda vs. Duku?

or the Matrix?
Neo vs Morpheus?
Neo vs Agent Smith?


----------



## Shinkengata (Apr 30, 2005)

Okay i just had to reply to this one.

I think my favorite movie fight scene was in "The knockaround Guys" where Vin Diesel beats the hell out of that redneck in the bar. THAT was a beatin' worthy of the street. I loved it.


----------



## SwedishChef (Apr 30, 2005)

I have too many to count but since I only saw this once on the list so far, one of my big faves is Inigo vs. the Dread Pirate Wesley in The Princess Bride.  It has it all, fancy moves, switching hands, snappy banter.  I never get tired of it.


----------



## DuneViking (May 2, 2005)

SwedishChef said:
			
		

> I have too many to count but since I only saw this once on the list so far, one of my big faves is Inigo vs. the Dread Pirate Wesley in The Princess Bride. It has it all, fancy moves, switching hands, snappy banter. I never get tired of it.


Definately!! Also, Capt Jack Sparrow vs Mr Turner in the blacksmith's shop in Pirates of the Caribbean!! That's not Fair!!! --- PIRATE!! LOL


----------



## elder999 (May 2, 2005)

Park scene in _Billy Jack_

*Bruce Lee*: Scene in the Japanese dojo in _Chinese Connection/Fists of Fury_ "sick men of Asia"-hehe.....

Seagal's bar scene in _Out for Justice_. (Has anyone ever seen  The Random Steven Seagal Movie Generator?)

My all time favorite: bar scene in _Twinkle, Twinkle Killer Cain_ which was also released as _The Ninth Configuration_-total mind blower of a movie.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 3, 2005)

Sin City rocked! 

a few more:

-Kalifornia: brad pitt breaking bottles on the guys head
-Once Were Warriors: the bar fights (and the only parts of the movie worth watching)
-Gangs of New York: brutal stuff (fish-hooking, gouging, etc.)


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 3, 2005)

Just about any Jackie Chan fight Specially with things like Ladders..:ultracool 

But then I would say the Fight scenes in The movie "Only the Stong" I Love the fact that they move that good and when I researched it I found out it was like White and Yellow Belt level Capoeira. Fantactic movie.


----------



## Chronuss (May 3, 2005)

we've all mentioned movie and TV show fight scenes...what about some of the animated ones for us much larger dorks...

D vs. Meier Link?

Kenshin vs. Shishio?

Vash vs. Knives?


----------



## arnisador (May 3, 2005)

For Capoeira, also try "The Mighty Quinn" with Denzel Washington.


----------



## kid (May 3, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> we've all mentioned movie and TV show fight scenes...what about some of the animated ones for us much larger dorks...
> 
> D vs. Meier Link?
> 
> ...


Goku vs. freeza   when goku turns super sayian.  

optimus prime vs. mega tron


----------



## SwedishChef (May 8, 2005)

DuneViking said:
			
		

> Definately!! Also, Capt Jack Sparrow vs Mr Turner in the blacksmith's shop in Pirates of the Caribbean!! That's not Fair!!! --- PIRATE!! LOL


Ya know I wasn't even thinking that recent, but that was really cool.  I think there's going to be a sequel too.


----------



## Elizium (May 9, 2005)

There is talk of Pirates being made again.  Ricky Gervais or Johnny Vegas may make an appearnace in there as well.


----------



## arnisador (May 16, 2005)

I just watched the fight scene in Big Fish--Ewan McGregor is about to be attacked by two Chinese soldiers with phenomenal martial arts skills. He calmly puts on night vision goggles...then turns off the light. Bam, pow! He turns the light back on and they're unconscious. Funny!


----------



## Sarah (May 16, 2005)

I dont know if this has been mentioned, but I am quite fond of Yoda's fight scene in Star Wars, Attack Of The Clones.. * *


----------



## Bammx2 (May 17, 2005)

2 of my favorites are in italian westerns...

"My Name is Nobody"
And
"Nobody is Still My Name"
Both with Terrence Hill.

Not MA...but fun-ny!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 1, 2006)

For me, it was Bruce vs. Chuck.


----------



## Jenna (May 1, 2006)

Most of the great ones up there already.

--The supermarket scene from Rumble in the Bronx with Jackie in, out and through the shopping trolley.
--The bathroom scene in Black Mask - and it wasn't even Jet Li as I remember but the actor's name escapes me for now.
--And don't hate me for it but pretty much any fight scene from Seagal. ---That'll be the Aikido of pain then? LOL. And I couldn't forget the final battle between Arnie vs Predator for smart fight tactics. I love the mutual respect thing that went on at the end too.

I'm not a frequenter myself, but shouldn't smart martial artists be sure to stay away from pool halls  You just KNOW what's gonna happen there, LOL. 

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 1, 2006)

anything fight scene from un bak that movie was great


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 1, 2006)

The purse-snatching fight scene in Legend of the Drunken Master.


----------

